
Content blocking in iOS 9 is going to screw up way more than just ads - anonyfox
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2015/08/27/content-blocking-in-ios-9-is-going-to-screw-up-way-more-than-just-ads/
======
nsmalch
Why is it called "content" blocking. This is network filtering. There is
nothing especially substantial to ADs other than they hoover up your browser
fingerprint and target the wrong ADs at you. Something I am not content with
(no pun intended)

